

Doctrine switches from LGPL to MIT - davedevelopment
http://www.whitewashing.de/2012/05/26/doctrine_goes_mit.html

======
vladd
> Maybe with enough experience you start to realize that it happens close to
> never that a proprietary fork of an open source project ends up outpacing
> the original project.

Apple's MacOS uses BSD code. Safari uses WebKit. In terms of audience
outreach, I think both have obviously outpaced the original.

~~~
binarycrusader
Except that Apple contributes back to both, so while Apple may have "outpaced"
the originals, the originals also benefitted from that.

~~~
radarsat1
My understanding was that Apple's big code dump back to WebKit/KHTML was not
useful for the KDE project. Apple is following the OSS spirit in a technical
sense but is not succeeding in actually working with community contributions
in a meaningful way. Feel free to refute me, I have no evidence, but this was
my understanding.

~~~
pygy_
That was the case for the first two releases. After that the KHTML guys
complained vocally (it made Slashdot) and Apple started to release diffs, then
completely opened the dev process.

~~~
gcr
Pardon my ignorence, but what does "completely opened the dev process" mean?

~~~
TheCoreh
<http://trac.webkit.org/>

------
cfn
It is a pity that the article does not explain why the change. I assume that
the MIT license is more permissive than an LGPL license but since LGPL allows
use in closed source projects what else does MIT brings to the table?

~~~
ktosiek
LGPL doesn't allow use _in_ closed source projects, it allows use _with_ them.
So you can use LGPL dynamically linked library with a closed program (that's
what LGPL was made for), but you can't just embed LGPL library with no source
and way to replace it like you can with more permissive licenses.

------
biot
Since everyone loves tortured analogies, MIT/BSD is like handing out free
pencil sharpeners. "Enjoy! Just don't misrepresent where you got it from." GPL
is like handing out free pencil sharpeners but requiring that everyone share
everything they write using any pencil that was sharpened with it.

~~~
makecheck
The GPL doesn't restrict the products of tools.

I think a GPL-like extension of a pencil sharpener would be the following. You
develop a new pencil sharpener that copies 90% of the original design but
includes a sharper blade that makes nicer pencil tips; when you release that
product, you must show everyone how your pencil sharpener is designed and
definitely must not prevent anyone from seeing how the original (that you
started with) was designed.

